# Egg Question



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm wondering how long an egg will stay good in the nest before it ruins? My chickens just started laying and are laying anywhere from 9am-2pm. I try to get them as soon as they lay but that's hard to do. I just want to make sure a few hours won't make a difference.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I have always collected my eggs when I got home at night from work between 5 & 6pm and the eggs were fine


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have even forget to get eggs and they stayed out till the next day, still good.


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Eggs should last for days depending on how hot your weather is. Here in Mexico the people in the colonia do not have refrigeration and let eggs stand out for days. Even the stores here sell their eggs with out refrigeration.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Good to know! Thanks y'all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I collect mine at the end of each day, with no issues.

I wouldn't leave them out, day after day, of 100 plus weather, they may be hard boiled when you crack them open. HeHe.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

No more than 4 days here unless trying to get some broody.


----------

